# soical experiment... Describe Your God



## justugh (Aug 19, 2015)

first off let me say ops......this is for sheer shits and giggles should be a good one i mean no ill will

God is one of those concept words where it means something different to each person ....like the word normal 

so i am taken a poll and seeing what overlaps ......so please describe your idea of god ( my personal idea is not the issue) this is for what u think GOD is ...so please lay it on us


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 19, 2015)

JUSTUGG is that You???


----------



## justugh (Aug 19, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> JUSTUGG is that You???


nope not that person .....good name 

my friends call me the amish fucker ......some of them call me max or ishmale in west virgina (none of them my legal name ) and that is the way i like it 

so whatz your god


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 20, 2015)

i worship at the temple of the mons venus, the rules are pretty easygoing but it must be avoided at certain times of the moon


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 20, 2015)

No can do. 

Working on a book deal and an army to peddle it door to door.
Sorry, you're gonna have to wait for the hard copy.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 20, 2015)

*Water...*it gives life, also it destroys life...just as it says in the bible
"Deu 32:39 See now that I, _even_ I, _am_ he, and _there is_ no god with me: I kill, and I make alive; I wound, and I heal: neither _is there any_ that can deliver out of my hand."... and when *water* evaporates it goes up...then returns in the form of rain...and the bibles says...
behold he comes with clouds...revelation 1:7...and because the human body is 50 to 75% water that would mean that god is in all of us.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> so please describe your idea of god


*This is my idea of what the Christian God is:*

The Christian God is cruel, petty and vengeful. His arrogance sees no bounds, his demands are uncompromising and his power serves only to punish humanity. He exists to fear us into submission and self bondage, which isn't _actual _belief and serves no actual purpose. 

*This is my idea of what the Christian God should be:*

The Christian God should be kind, unconditionally benevolent and righteous. His humility should transcend all levels of life, from humans to insects. His desires should coincide with what is objectively best for life. He should serve to eradicate disease, war, pain and suffering, to everyone, even those without belief.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 21, 2015)

And $$ of course! Praise the all mighties


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3483851
> And $$ of course! Praise the all mighties


Great color man, good looking cola! That looks like a California sky


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *This is my idea of what the Christian God is:*
> 
> The Christian God is cruel, petty and vengeful. His arrogance sees no bounds, his demands are uncompromising and his power serves only to punish humanity. He exists to fear us into submission and self bondage, which isn't _actual _belief and serves no actual purpose.
> 
> ...


Christian sets bears on children with curse

2 Kings 2:23
Elisha left Jericho and went up to Bethel. As he was walking along the road, a group of boys from the town began mocking and making fun of him.
“Go away, baldy!” they chanted. “Go away, baldy!” Elisha turned around and looked at them, and he cursed them in the name of the LORD. 
Then two bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of them


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *This is my idea of what the Christian God is:*
> 
> The Christian God is cruel, petty and vengeful. His arrogance sees no bounds, his demands are uncompromising and his power serves only to punish humanity. He exists to fear us into submission and self bondage, which isn't _actual _belief and serves no actual purpose.
> 
> ...


very well stated sir, your logic is faultless, the christian god acts like a spoilt aggressive child, sodom & gomorrah eg...naughty adults in both cities...god gets the shits & declares a scorched earth policy...kill em all...man woman & innocent child...loving god my ass...spoilt bastard more like it...


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 21, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Great color man, good looking cola! That looks like a California sky


your right about the sky & background, looks like cali...does it ever get cloudy & rain there?, i live 10000 miles from there but never seen anything on tv cept blue skies...like the middle east...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> your right about the sky & background, looks like cali...does it ever get cloudy & rain there?, i live 10000 miles from there but never seen anything on tv cept blue skies...like the middle east...


So far this year we've seen maybe a day or two with sprinkles. It usually rains towards the end of the year in Nov. or Dec. I'm expecting some pretty crazy storm systems this winter due to the El Niño predictions from the hot Pacific waters. Should be interesting..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2015)

My God is pretty much the one Einstein described.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2015)

I dont know of any other Gawd except the gawd aweful "GOD" 
of the grand OLD and NEW TESTAMENT 
book of insanity - King James Version.
Damn, he was quite the asshole!
Fuck him, his dad, and his daddy's daddy!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I dont know of any other Gawd except the gawd aweful "GOD"
> of the grand OLD and NEW TESTAMENT
> book of insanity - King James Version.
> Damn, he was quite the asshole!
> Fuck him, his dad, and his daddy's daddy!


This is Rollitup, no need to sugarcoat your feelings here... tell us how you REALLY feel!


----------



## justugh (Aug 22, 2015)

this is a chat i started 
sunni knows i mean no harm .....the rest of the ops i think i am little entertaining to them 

Speak your mind 
so far i got most ppl think god is a spoiled kid mad at his toys


----------



## justugh (Aug 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3483851
> And $$ of course! Praise the all mighties


u personally something is wrong if u worship a plant or cloth money.......and long term smokers do not get that High in the sky flying with god feeling 
if i had to pick a plant i would of gone peyote cactus 

oh and just to u know your almighty dollar is backed by nothing except the idea it has value (when really there is not enough gold silver platinum on the planet to justify the amount of cash that is on the books/banks/private holdings) .........it is one giant scam run by the government u sawl this a few weeks back in china market 2.3 billion dollars lost in one day


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 22, 2015)

justugh said:


> u personally something is wrong if u worship a plant or cloth money.......and long term smokers do not get that High in the sky flying with god feeling
> if i had to pick a plant i would of gone peyote cactus
> 
> oh and just to u know your almighty dollar is backed by nothing except the idea it has value (when really there is not enough gold silver platinum on the planet to justify the amount of cash that is on the books/banks/private holdings) .........it is one giant scam run by the government u sawl this a few weeks back in china market 2.3 billion dollars lost in one day


*sounds like your describing the Christian god*


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2015)

The Christian God IS "a spoiled kid mad at his toys". According to the scripture, praise God.
Very human.....angry,jealous,arrogant piece of shit... maybe we created him in our own likeness and not vise-versa.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 22, 2015)

justugh said:


> u personally something is wrong if u worship a plant or cloth money.......and long term smokers do not get that High in the sky flying with god feeling
> if i had to pick a plant i would of gone peyote cactus
> 
> oh and just to u know your almighty dollar is backed by nothing except the idea it has value (when really there is not enough gold silver platinum on the planet to justify the amount of cash that is on the books/banks/private holdings) .........it is one giant scam run by the government u sawl this a few weeks back in china market 2.3 billion dollars lost in one day


Who told you your right and I'm wrong. They are both more concrete and solid the any made up god. Wait for your god to pay your bills and live, I'll use my cash made from my bud all the while tolking on a fat one.. have fun in the afterlife (lols), I will now.


----------



## justugh (Aug 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> Who told you your right and I'm wrong. They are both more concrete and solid the any made up god. Wait for your god to pay your bills and live, I'll use my cash made from my bud all the while tolking on a fat one.. have fun in the afterlife (lols), I will now.



well the money this is common sense .....they have not found pools of gold anywhere.....the amount of gold on this planet that is above ground is 1 full football field about 9 feet high (this is all the gold form the dawn of recorded history until now mined in one place) ........now if u add up the projected money earned in a year for countries u will see there is no where near that amount of money in the world .....it is all number scam ....look at greece and the run on the banks

if all the ppl in the world went to the banks and demanded the money in their account ...they can not do it not enough printed .....they can give u gold not enough silver prices are dropping use to be 20 bucks for a 1 troy oz now it running 15

oh the other part MONEY IS GREED ....u only need so much to live on what is the point in have 500 million in the bank u will never spend and when u die the government takes 33% to 50% strait off and u still have to pay taxes on the whole amount .......if i win the lotto or one of my family member dies and leaves me cash i am given up my usa citizenship and leaving the country with my full amount

and greed is the major cause of troubles in this world ppl kill over


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 23, 2015)

justugh said:


> well the money this is common sense .....they have not found pools of gold anywhere.....the amount of gold on this planet that is above ground is 1 full football field about 9 feet high (this is all the gold form the dawn of recorded history until now mined in one place) ........now if u add up the projected money earned in a year for countries u will see there is no where near that amount of money in the world .....it is all number scam ....look at greece and the run on the banks
> 
> if all the ppl in the world went to the banks and demanded the money in their account ...they can not do it not enough printed .....they can give u gold not enough silver prices are dropping use to be 20 bucks for a 1 troy oz now it running 15
> 
> ...


first off let me say ops......this is for sheer shits and giggles should be a good one i mean no ill will
God is one of those concept words where it means something different to each person ....like the word normal
so i am taken a poll and seeing what overlaps ......so please describe your idea of god ( my personal idea is not the issue) this is for what u think GOD is ...so please lay it on us


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 23, 2015)

@justugh dude. Your anti social bro. But, we in the rollitup community love you bro. I mean you are really special to us. Peace and love bro.


----------



## justugh (Aug 23, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> first off let me say ops......this is for sheer shits and giggles should be a good one i mean no ill will
> God is one of those concept words where it means something different to each person ....like the word normal
> so i am taken a poll and seeing what overlaps ......so please describe your idea of god ( my personal idea is not the issue) this is for what u think GOD is ...so please lay it on us


but the idea of god and money .....that is just wrong that is Greed in the purest form 
that idea to accorded to me several years back but it is wrong ......and the stuff i listed is proof of how messed up the system is ...based off that same idea Money is the almighty 



GrowUrOwnDank said:


> @justugh dude. Your anti social bro. But, we in the rollitup community love you bro. I mean you are really special to us. Peace and love bro.


that is a little scary on several lvls but i will take it ......nah really i am a ppl person last night's party ....i brought absinthe (shit kicked my ass) i made the mistake of getting mozzarella sticks at 3 am ...9 i was praying to the porcelain goddess...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Aug 23, 2015)

god and money appear to work hand in hand just watch some Bible thumping TV show why do they ask for money at the end lol its all about money power and wealth 
for me there is no such thing as a fairy tale god never was and never will be a true God it was made for them sorry ass bunch with no direction


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 23, 2015)

justugh said:


> oh the other part MONEY IS GREED ....u only need so much to live on what is the point in have 500 million in the bank u will never spend and when u die the government takes 33% to 50% strait off and u still have to pay taxes on the whole amount .......if i win the lotto or one of my family member dies and leaves me cash i am given up my usa citizenship and leaving the country with *my full amount
> 
> and greed is the major cause of troubles in this world ppl kill over*


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2015)

good LSD, that's my god


----------



## justugh (Aug 23, 2015)

yah i won the money my luck gave me a karma wahoo.......why do they get to take 53% of it in taxes and it all based on the same amount of money they do not modify it they see a 200million 
after federal is done then u got state going after a chunk of the 200million not what was left after federal took it;s share 

then again the money is taxed in your bank account later ....and the fact if u die now the government gets 33% of what u saved for your life my state they take 50% 

fuck them....to get around it we had to set up something where if my father is dying and we know it is it ...... brother and i can transfer all funds and titles into our name before he dies given them nothing to death tax 

give me my full amount of money and i will leave ......u do nothing for me except cause more trouble and hassle in my life half the rules out i would never agree too but seems as long as the congressmen get the pockets fatter it does not mater since they are on a whole different set of rules 

and to prove that HILLARY CLINTON....she was too good to use the email like the rest of the government ....info was exposed due to her thinking she is special ....she should be charged with treason for her actions .....but no look she is running for Prez


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 30, 2015)

"God" is "the source". It is the nexus, the vortex we all came from. I've experienced and touched it. I was drawn into the maelstrom and was gifted the experience of being bathed and immersed in the most beautiful soul quenching light, and for the span of an hour that felt like a thousand lifetimes I was privy to knowledge and was given the answer to all the questions in the universe. All while I was laying on my floor with tears of pure joy streaming from my face as my heart was filled with pure love, joy and unity.

To me, that was GOD. Of course, I was on psilocybin but that's as close as I've ever gotten to touching it and unless I try ayahuasca or dmt I'm pretty sure I won't ever get there again until I die.

It's shaped my views on the "afterlife" and through that experience I was able to deal better than my brother when out mother passed suddenly. 

God is not what some ancient fiction tells us. Fuck organized religion. It's only purpose is to control the masses and provide explanation for people who are too close minded to figure this life out for themselves. A GOD wouldn't want you killing your brothers and sisters over different points of view either.


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jimdamick said:


> good LSD, that's my god


Mushrooms too


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *This is my idea of what the Christian God is:*
> 
> The Christian God is cruel, petty and vengeful. His arrogance sees no bounds, his demands are uncompromising and his power serves only to punish humanity. He exists to fear us into submission and self bondage, which isn't _actual _belief and serves no actual purpose.
> 
> ...


The Roman propaganda vs the word of Jesus Christ is exactly what you portray, read the gospels and only the gospels again, this time only pay attention to the words of Jesus himself.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> very well stated sir, your logic is faultless, the christian god acts like a spoilt aggressive child, sodom & gomorrah eg...naughty adults in both cities...god gets the shits & declares a scorched earth policy...kill em all...man woman & innocent child...loving god my ass...spoilt bastard more like it...


"Woe to those who nurse babes in those days, it would have been better for those in soddom and Gomorrah" JC

He is not saying that God will seek vengeance on children like he did in soddom and Gomorrah he is saying that armaggeddon is going to be far worse and is going to be a very sad time for those who nurse babes. Here, from my book, "your hearts will shatter and your children will cry in terror, if you can not stand the thought how will you ever handle the reality". 

How little those that know only peace know about the real pain and suffering of war, to them war seems as an impossibility, how ignorant they are.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2015)

My god is me, you, Awareness. In the light of the present moment I have peace, Bliss and a true unconditional love for the entire world, so thus god is peaceful, blissful, and loving, I must add that although god has a good sense of humor god can get very very serious at times, if times demand it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The Roman propaganda vs the word of Jesus Christ is exactly what you portray, read the gospels and only the gospels again, this time only pay attention to the words of Jesus himself.


What about the rest of the Bible? You don't get to cherry pick what to believe and what not to believe


----------



## New Age United (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What about the rest of the Bible? You don't get to cherry pick what to believe and what not to believe


Well no you do when you realize that the word of Jesus was meant to set you free whereas the rest was meant to control the masses and rob them of their hard earned money. "Take and give to the poor" JC " relinquish everything you have and give it to the church" roman propaganda. It is really quite easy to see.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Well no you do when you realize that the word of Jesus was meant to set you free whereas the rest was meant to control the masses and rob them of their hard earned money. "Take and give to the poor" JC " relinquish everything you have and give it to the church" roman propaganda. It is really quite easy to see.


If it's so easy to see, why do Christians believe the Bible, as a whole, is the word of God?

Believing only in the Gospels and dismissing the rest is being very liberal with your Christianity, and to tell you the truth, the world would be a much better place if there were only liberal Christians.. but that's not the world we live in. We live in a world where people hate gay people because it tells them to in their religious texts and that women should be subservient to men..


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 31, 2015)

The Big Note?


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 31, 2015)

justugh said:


> first off let me say ops......this is for sheer shits and giggles should be a good one i mean no ill will
> 
> God is one of those concept words where it means something different to each person ....like the word normal
> 
> so i am taken a poll and seeing what overlaps ......so please describe your idea of god ( my personal idea is not the issue) this is for what u think GOD is ...so please lay it on us


I am my own God.


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Pantheism.

God is everywhere in all things. 

Kinda like The Force.


----------



## justugh (Sep 1, 2015)

ElfoodStampo said:


> I am my own God.


i am sorry to say but that is a pretty weak god ........bullet bat knife car and god is dead

i honestly do not think u can call that a god .....as far as i know u can not kill god (technically one way but it would involve collapse the whole universe reversing it all back to the point of start then wipe out the idea of god replacing with u but then u would be called god ) so no way to kill GOD unless the universe completely ends ...but at that point no more life so it does not matter



Padawanbater2 said:


> If it's so easy to see, why do Christians believe the Bible, as a whole, is the word of God?
> 
> Believing only in the Gospels and dismissing the rest is being very liberal with your Christianity, and to tell you the truth, the world would be a much better place if there were only liberal Christians.. but that's not the world we live in. We live in a world where people hate gay people because it tells them to in their religious texts and that women should be subservient to men..


the whole trouble i have with that is i know the bible was made in 300AD .....after all the ppls death the ones that were with the guy 260 years a set of priest made the bible in the image they sawl the world /wanted the world to be .........
1 the book of john is not john the fallower it is john that lived on a island 140 years later
2 mary magnolia (spelling is off ) the whole story they tell about her was proven wrong ...back in the 80s
3 more and more of the things they list in the bible has been proven to be rewrtten word changes over the years that complete change the idea of the text
4 if the Vatican was all about God and not about self and own plans for the world they would not have own banking system and the library would be open to all ppl to let them read and learn
5 the church is evil bastards that go again JC whole teaching (he was making a point to say u have personal contact with god) as the church said no no only we have the personal connection u go tho us to get to god

a set of man decided they would control world .....and tho out history it was proven more ppl died in the name of god then any other thing on this planet .....convert or die for 1500 years until 1800s .....hell the witch hunting that was just to control women and kill more Jews .......u know the passion of Christ that big play movie .....it was not written until about 1000 it was to insight ppl to be angry at Jews

really take a look at the history of the church the whole thing .......they are more about killing and bending ppl to their will then helping ....the church was the first leash on humans necks (they knew all the secrets of ppls lives confession )......now that torch has been passed to government/big brother ( u all know about windows 10 being a tracking op system they know everything u do unless u disable programming they buried into the code )

edit ...more proof ww2 we can all agree that killing someone over what they think is bad when what they think does not effect u in any way ........but half of the church helped NAZI escape punishment for what they did 


spilly1 said:


> Pantheism.
> 
> God is everywhere in all things.
> 
> Kinda like The Force.


string theory.....we all vibrate at a set hertz (us water air stone sun everything u see and feel/ eat)


----------



## New Age United (Sep 1, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If it's so easy to see, why do Christians believe the Bible, as a whole, is the word of God?
> 
> Believing only in the Gospels and dismissing the rest is being very liberal with your Christianity, and to tell you the truth, the world would be a much better place if there were only liberal Christians.. but that's not the world we live in. We live in a world where people hate gay people because it tells them to in their religious texts and that women should be subservient to men..


I'm not christian, I see truth and wisdom in the words of the prophets Siddhartha, Jesus and Muhammad and respect their word equally. I honestly don't know why they believe anything other than the word of Jesus to be gods word; the new testament begins with the word was with god and then became a living man so clearly Jesus is the only one who should speak the word of god, but that was not written by Jesus that was written by one of Constantines advocates. Although I do understand what Jesus means by the word, and the father within, I don't believe Jesus ever calls it the word of god.

I like the wisdom of the torah here, "silence is the language god speaks"


----------



## justugh (Sep 1, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I'm not christian, I see truth and wisdom in the words of the prophets Siddhartha, Jesus and Muhammad and respect their word equally. I honestly don't know why they believe anything other than the word of Jesus to be gods word; the new testament begins with the word was with god and then became a living man so clearly Jesus is the only one who should speak the word of god, but that was not written by Jesus that was written by one of Constantines advocates. Although I do understand what Jesus means by the word, and the father within, I don't believe Jesus ever calls it the word of god.
> 
> I like the wisdom of the torah here, "silence is the language god speaks"


just to help u man
the one thing everyone agrees on is the old testament is the word of god ..........thanks to the jewish ppl it has been hand copied from dawn the written word ( rabbi from 3500 bc could read a torah written in 2000 ad )

oh and fun fact the book of enoch was the very first book to be written in first person view .....this did not show up again in written style least 1500 years


----------



## New Age United (Sep 1, 2015)

justugh said:


> just to help u man
> the one thing everyone agrees on is the old testament is the word of god ..........thanks to the jewish ppl it has been hand copied from dawn the written word ( rabbi from 3500 bc could read a torah written in 2000 ad )
> 
> oh and fun fact the book of enoch was the very first book to be written in first person view .....this did not show up again in written style least 1500 years


No I'm pretty sure only certain people agree it is the word of god. The Torah is dated at about 800-1000 bc. That's interesting that it is The first first person story ever recorded.


----------



## justugh (Sep 1, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No I'm pretty sure only certain people agree it is the word of god. The Torah is dated at about 800-1000 bc. That's interesting that it is The first first person story ever recorded.


the Jewish time table is little off compared to what we know ......12/13 months in a a year works out to be 12.4
http://www.jewfaq.org/calendar.htm
for all those reason why it is what it is ....and hard proof about 12.4 years

now in the Jewish calendar sept 1 2015 is 18 elul 5775
https://www.hebcal.com/converter/
so u can see
so if u do a reverse on it.......... it dates year 0 for them was 3760bc in our thinking

that is when they say it all started ....the Torah is actually written works from them (adam and up ) in 400 bc mosses combined them to make the Torah as we know it ....but the account the stories were passed down from the start ........and given the Jewish analness to exacting details it is safe to assume

i found this
http://www.layevangelism.com/advtxbk/sections/sect-10/sec10-8b.htm
and i liked this using it to compare the dates
http://biblicaltimeline.net/towerofbabel.html

the flood and the tower of babel were the 2 main shaping forces
the flood wiping out whole genetics
babel for dispersing the ppl


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 1, 2015)

ElfoodStampo said:


> I am my own God.


pls no offence elly but if thats you in your avatar you still got a few million yrs of evolution to go through?...just sayin


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 1, 2015)

justugh said:


> i am sorry to say but that is a pretty weak god ........bullet bat knife car and god is dead
> 
> i honestly do not think u can call that a god .....as far as i know u can not kill god (technically one way but it would involve collapse the whole universe reversing it all back to the point of start then wipe out the idea of god replacing with u but then u would be called god ) so no way to kill GOD unless the universe completely ends ...but at that point no more life so it does not matter
> )


Its not weak its all inclusive. It was a sly way of saying were all part of the same thing.


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 11, 2015)

Easy. I worship no god.


----------



## vapeflame (Sep 14, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *This is my idea of what the Christian God is:*
> 
> The Christian God is cruel, petty and vengeful. His arrogance sees no bounds, his demands are uncompromising and his power serves only to punish humanity. He exists to fear us into submission and self bondage, which isn't _actual _belief and serves no actual purpose.


I think the god, that created mankind and humans is the devil.
He is the worst criminal in the universe and his name should be elohim.
Mankind is an inbreed child, that´s why billions are ugly, ill, depressed or even disabled.
The first people were father and daughter i red at a serious article.

I heard, to create a human you got to kill someone in heaven, mainly angels, gods and spirits.
He takes their eternal life in heaven and gives them the worst life in hell, again, again and again ( reincarnation ).

When the angels, that were murdered and transformed to humans come back to heaven, they are demons ( spirits of dead people ). Most of them get killed by "god" in heaven and go back to reincarnation in the hell of the 4.dimension ( earth ). This should be the worst experience of all.

He is doing this all, to hide his crimes. The first human and millions of others were made with lifelong rape of angels.
When he was god, he became the devil, when he started raping angels and making humans., i heard.

Other theory is, that this devil killed the real god and exactly 7.300.000.000 gods, angels and spirits. After they were killed, he throw their spirits & souls into coffins called human bodies.
Now he can rape, torture and enslave them forever.

Billions of people are very ill, depressed or broken. Most of them live in ghettos slums or cruel neighbourhoods.

The world is full of rape, child molesting, inbreed, murder, violence, gangs, ghettos and crimes.
A god, who puts innocent children, woman, humans and even angels and gods into this hell is a devil, at least horrible criminal.

The worst crime you can commit in the universe is rape, murder and reincarnation of eternal spirits, angels, gods, demons and humans. You destroy their eternal party in heaven forever. Most of them become ugly ( inbreed ), ill, unhappy and addicted to things they will never get ( love, sex and drugs ).


----------



## justugh (Sep 14, 2015)

vapeflame said:


> I think the god, that created mankind and humans is the devil.
> He is the worst criminal in the universe and his name should be elohim.
> Mankind is an inbreed child, that´s why billions are ugly, ill, depressed or even disabled.
> The first people were father and daughter i red at a serious article.
> ...



damn ......that idea just hurts to think about


----------



## vapeflame (Sep 14, 2015)

justugh said:


> damn ......that idea just hurts to think about


It is not proofed, yet, but the apocalypse should be the uncovering of the evil demon that lurks behind it all. I think they mean the creator of mankind. 
It is still possible that it is not true, so i trie to avoid thinking too much about it.


----------



## justugh (Sep 14, 2015)

vapeflame said:


> It is not proofed, yet, but the apocalypse should be the uncovering of the evil demon that lurks behind it all. I think they mean the creator of mankind.
> It is still possible that it is not true, so i trie to avoid thinking too much about it.


easier said then done 

personally i kind of think we are in the final chapters of this story .......also think human kind has been replanted on this planet 5/6 times before ....i know the governments/vatican know more then they are telling us 

as for the angels and all that i am betting they are just another life form from a galaxy that was formed before our own .....over the years the stories changed and turned into what they are now ...now demons is a funny thing it can be a race or it could be a twisted human the word demon is more about thoughts and actions we deem demonic it just a different way of thinking that someone calls bad 

the part that gets me and hurts little ......free will 
god is everything light dark good bad all rolled into one (that is the most pop idea) going on this then that means it is all known every possible way the story can play out ( for the sake of avoiding higher math go with a googleplex of possible choices since the big bang and then each of those a googleplex of possible choices)........i half think this is the mythical tree of life 

it comes down to a event is fated to happen but the outcome of the event is dictated by the freewill of the person .......in doing this it removes the hand of god from fate and leaves the story to unfold by the person .....so it breaks down to probabilities (god is a bookie that knows the odds on everything) so does this take freewill out of it and put back the hand of god 


note googleplex is 1 fallowed by 36 zeros 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 14, 2015)

vapeflame said:


> I think the god, that created mankind and humans is the devil.
> He is the worst criminal in the universe and his name should be elohim.
> Mankind is an inbreed child, that´s why billions are ugly, ill, depressed or even disabled.
> The first people were father and daughter i red at a serious article.
> ...


damn...and all these years ive thought it was 7,300,000,012 gods, angel & spirits were killed??? bahhh....dont know what to believe anymore...


----------



## Gadgetboy (Sep 26, 2015)

Money


----------



## justugh (Sep 26, 2015)

Gadgetboy said:


> Money


really .......then i hate to tell it your money god is a false lie ......the lie is that everyone thinks the money is backed by something tangible when really it is only back by the promise it is good (not enough gold in the world even at current prices to back every dollar in print plus the trillions that are in numbers floating in cyberspace ) gold silver platinum still not enough (diamonds are really not that valuable as there are millions of them owned by de beers but they only release a set few each year to keep the market high )

back before gold was the thing Salt was the form of payment ........so your god can be thought of as Salt in that case every person on the planet is rich if they can make it to the ocean and do a little drying out of water

money is not god


----------



## Satyam (Oct 16, 2015)

I truly believe we are all one being. Not metaphorically but truly. I believe what is talked about as the Christ is the only true being in this creation. I truly believe the Christ is our true Self. All of our true selves.* Christ defined: The intelligence of God in Creation*. The real question is what is this creation that blankets us in the ignorance of "I".. for truly the "I" that we relate to as our self cannot be what we truly are. The yogis of India have always taught this. We as humans are consciously capable through free will to rise above the animal propensities of our bodies and come into our true nature as a soul, acting out of the higher energy systems (chakras) which are a part of our astral bodies, the end result is the realization of "the Father and I are ONE".. we are the conscious extension of God in creation for we are truly one (inseparable) from the consciousness that is responsible for all we know. I highly recommend Autobiography of a Yogi by Paramhansa Yoganada, or check out Swami Shree Yogi Satyam's you tube channel for more on this science of yoga.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

Satyam said:


> I truly believe we are all one being. Not metaphorically but truly. I believe what is talked about as the Christ is the only true being in this creation. I truly believe the Christ is our true Self. All of our true selves.* Christ defined: The intelligence of God in Creation*. The real question is what is this creation that blankets us in the ignorance of "I".. for truly the "I" that we relate to as our self cannot be what we truly are. The yogis of India have always taught this. We as humans are consciously capable through free will to rise above the animal propensities of our bodies and come into our true nature as a soul, acting out of the higher energy systems (chakras) which are a part of our astral bodies, the end result is the realization of "the Father and I are ONE".. we are the conscious extension of God in creation for we are truly one (inseparable) from the consciousness that is responsible for all we know. I highly recommend Autobiography of a Yogi by Paramhansa Yoganada, or check out Swami Shree Yogi Satyam's you tube channel for more on this science of yoga.


I don't believe in free will, the mind dictates everything you do. I do however realize my perfect oneness with all that is and that the ego is illusory. The father/mother is what Siddhartha referred to as Atman, the indwelling God spirit and is the true self (awareness). I would highly recommend A New Earth by Eckhart Tolle if you haven't already read it, very enlightening.


----------



## charface (Oct 19, 2015)

It is my awareness,


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)

man i m not shure i got horns tatooed on my head i were the beast of the marking translation im fucked or am i ????? its a hard one isnt it lolz..


----------



## CouchGouch (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2015)

“The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully.” 

― Richard Dawkins, _ The God Delusion _


----------



## MRXC (Oct 25, 2015)

My God is 'just' at the end. The things you do or don't do to others have residual impact through eternity. I don't believe any 'God' has influence over day to day happenstance. Life is what it is, but on a great plane of reality I think decisions resonate through existence.

Is that the answer of I guy that is high watching a hockey game? You decide.


----------



## mnbvcxza (Oct 25, 2015)

justugh said:


> first off let me say ops......this is for sheer shits and giggles should be a good one i mean no ill will
> 
> God is one of those concept words where it means something different to each person ....like the word normal
> 
> So i am taken a poll and seeing what overlaps ......so please describe your idea of god ( my personal idea is not the issue) this is for what u think GOD is ...so please lay it on us


God is everything, we are part of everything, therefore we are god, it should make sense later.

I don't believe there's going to be a saviour, i don't believe there is one, and i dont believes there ever has been one (like stories in the books, its just not true ) I believe the saviour will be ourselves.


If you like tits and pussy then your worlds great, its also tainted by a shit in life which makes the great fade a little .... why ? 


We can't fix natures real heartbreaks like beached whales !! was it a mistake or did god not have a heart or feelings at the beginning, molecules don't tend to smile much if this makes sense. So i believe the world ( or most of it ) are all equal to weak knees begging for all this to stop ...... animal cruelty for no reason.


This world sucks lol 

Ecstasy for the nation !!! 

Still sucks


----------



## mnbvcxza (Oct 25, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> “The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully.”
> 
> ― GEORGE, _ The God Delusion _


fixed it ^


----------



## justugh (Oct 25, 2015)

mnbvcxza said:


> God is everything, we are part of everything, therefore we are god, it should make sense later.
> 
> I don't believe there's going to be a saviour, i don't believe there is one, and i dont believes there ever has been one (like stories in the books, its just not true ) I believe the saviour will be ourselves.
> 
> ...


most of that is covered in the words Star Dust .....going on the idea of the big bang as it is the most widely accepted thought (everything we see now was once in a star actually if the math is right 6 times it was in a star to form the elements we know today).....this includes us and all matter u see today (so at one point and time all your atoms /quarks / new one do not know name of were light ) 

the other part is because man is fucked .......greed is the base of life now ....it is a old old old story i have heard it countless times in works of fiction but no one sees it ......the idea of god got devided 3 major ones with 3 minor ones (big 3 u all know ...the 3 minors are hindu buddist debate on last one taoism or confucianism) 

given the minor 3 are least materialistic....they do not come into this really but worth showing the pattern of 3 that seems to repeat.......but the big 3 are twisted over the years and based on greed look at what is different that is what they all teach .....after enough time everything has been taken years of isolation and looped thinking 2 sides are in a war and the 3rd is getting the whipping boy post again (repeating history .....the finding of the americas stopped the fighting for few years but now it convert to my idea of god or die again ) 

the real fun part tho most ppl do not get .......when the bible was written it was a small world middle east infact is where all the events were set played out ........if u think about it like that then good chance world is on last legs as it fits most all of dooms day stuff ppl wrote out years before .........i am thinking it is the ISIS/ISIL ppl they get their hands a nuke chemical or even just some radio active stuff (the number of hospitals they taken over they have radioactive stuff in the machines make a pretty big dirty bomb towns/villages/chunks of cities no one can live in for decades ) ........hell with the dark net and other sites the info is not that hard to find .....sooner or later someone will figure it out


----------



## mnbvcxza (Oct 26, 2015)

justugh said:


> most of that is covered in the words Star Dust .....going on the idea of the big bang as it is the most widely accepted thought (everything we see now was once in a star actually if the math is right 6 times it was in a star to form the elements we know today).....this includes us and all matter u see today (so at one point and time all your atoms /quarks / *new one do not know name of were light *)
> 
> the other part is because man is fucked .......greed is the base of life now ....it is a old old old story i have heard it countless times in works of fiction but no one sees it ......the idea of god got devided 3 major ones with 3 minor ones (big 3 u all know ...the 3 minors are hindu buddist debate on last one taoism or confucianism)
> 
> ...


*whats that ?*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2015)

the great spirit........encourages me to enjoy nature with any destruction...........gives me just enough slack so i can learn the hardway.


----------



## AlbinoAcorn (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't believe in god. Life's too short to spend time on stuff like that IMHO. I do respect the religion of others. Just because I don't believe in god doesn't mean he's not real.


----------



## justugh (Oct 27, 2015)

mnbvcxza said:


> *whats that ?*


i want to say higgs partical .......this was years agoi rem reading that they found something smaller then a quark the first pic of was blurry as hell mid 90s i think


----------



## Dumme (Oct 27, 2015)

...there is no spoon


----------



## justugh (Oct 27, 2015)

AlbinoAcorn said:


> I don't believe in god. Life's too short to spend time on stuff like that IMHO. I do respect the religion of others. Just because I don't believe in god doesn't mean he's not real.


the one great thing about computers other then porn and video games is the power to work out the thoughts of man 

god is real math proves it 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gödel's_ontological_proof

the real ? is what is the right reilgon out of the ....the 3 big ones is all the same god just different paths ...then u have all those little off shots 

i am going under the idea the mass of life creates and maintains......aslong as there is life there is god


----------



## AlbinoAcorn (Oct 27, 2015)

God is real because math proves it, lol.


----------



## justugh (Oct 31, 2015)

AlbinoAcorn said:


> God is real because math proves it, lol.


hey those logical need proof guys .....there it is 

math proves that the intelligent design theory with a combo of evolution is correct answer 
the next ? is the universe particle string or loop .......personally i think string with vibrations


----------



## Hypnos (Nov 26, 2015)

The best description of god i have ever heard was in a buddhist sutta (teaching) where the Buddha tells a story how he met a creator god and had a philosophical discussion with him. Its pretty... interesting 

You can listen to it here:

http://www.dhammaloka.org.au/downloads/item/468-mn49-brahmanimantanika-sutta.html


----------



## Thatrated (Nov 29, 2015)

My god - is me


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Nov 29, 2015)

My god is green and is a lady!


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 5, 2015)

Anonymous


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *This is my idea of what the Christian God is:*
> 
> The Christian God is cruel, petty and vengeful. His arrogance sees no bounds, his demands are uncompromising and his power serves only to punish humanity. He exists to fear us into submission and self bondage, which isn't _actual _belief and serves no actual purpose.
> 
> ...


Bravo!!! Well said!


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> your right about the sky & background, looks like cali...does it ever get cloudy & rain there?, i live 10000 miles from there but never seen anything on tv cept blue skies...like the middle east...





justugh said:


> u personally something is wrong if u worship a plant or cloth money.......and long term smokers do not get that High in the sky flying with god feeling
> if i had to pick a plant i would of gone peyote cactus
> 
> oh and just to u know your almighty dollar is backed by nothing except the idea it has value (when really there is not enough gold silver platinum on the planet to justify the amount of cash that is on the books/banks/private holdings) .........it is one giant scam run by the government u sawl this a few weeks back in china market 2.3 billion dollars lost in one day





New Age United said:


> I'm not christian, I see truth and wisdom in the words of the prophets Siddhartha, Jesus and Muhammad and respect their word equally. I honestly don't know why they believe anything other than the word of Jesus to be gods word; the new testament begins with the word was with god and then became a living man so clearly Jesus is the only one who should speak the word of god, but that was not written by Jesus that was written by one of Constantines advocates. Although I do understand what Jesus means by the word, and the father within, I don't believe Jesus ever calls it the word of god.
> 
> I like the wisdom of the torah here, "silence is the language god speaks"


Yeoshua Ben Yoseph (Jesus) is a copy cat..
The story that Jesus plagiarized was first told hundreds of years before Jesus was even born.... Mithra is who you should be worshipping instead of Yeoshua Ben Yoseph! That is if you're into worshipping that sort of thing.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 9, 2015)

tripleD said:


> Yeoshua Ben Yoseph (Jesus) is a copy cat..
> The story that Jesus plagiarized was first told hundreds of years before Jesus was even born.... Mithra is who you should be worshipping instead of Yeoshua Ben Yoseph! That is if you're into worshipping that sort of thing.


What story would that be exactly? Do you mean all the parables? I don't know of one single story that you might mean. Do you mean the gospel? Jesus never told that story.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> “The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully.”
> 
> ― Richard Dawkins, _ The God Delusion _


Richard Dawkins is not my god but he is my savior!


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What story would that be exactly? Do you mean all the parables? I don't know of one single story that you might mean. Do you mean the gospel? Jesus never told that story.


Sorry typing ain't my strong suit. I meant to say "The story of Jesus is plagiarized".


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

justugh said:


> easier said then done
> 
> personally i kind of think we are in the final chapters of this story .......also think human kind has been replanted on this planet 5/6 times before ....i know the governments/vatican know more then they are telling us
> 
> ...


While it is true that Flowers are not kittens, they do have a lot of things in common....


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

For example:
1) They both have 7 letters
2) both have 2 vowels
3) both start with a consanent 
4) both end with an s

Gotcha!!


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

tripleD said:


> For example:
> 1) They both have 7 letters
> 2) both have 2 vowels
> 3) both start with a consanent
> ...


I know! You thought I was actually talking about sweet little flowers & kittens & then I tricked you by making it about the actual words....
But actually, I really meant it as a metaphor!


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

tripleD said:


> I know! You thought I was actually talking about sweet little flowers & kittens & then I tricked you by making it about the actual words....
> But actually, I really meant it as a metaphor!


Or did I??? Hmmm


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

tripleD said:


> Or did I??? Hmmm


The true answer is in there, but you'll never find it if you don't try....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have no Gods.


----------



## justugh (Dec 9, 2015)

for everyone ........i just hurt my head with this maybe u can tell me 

energy can not be created or destroyed only can be converted /transformed into another form 
basic law one of the fundamentals of the universe 

ok the big bang causes the expansion of the universe the stars form and burn out to make the elements (at least 6 times for the elements we know) 

but using the law at top that energy had to come from another form of energy .......ok the multi big bang theory does account for everything after the first collapse of the universe ( it is expanding now but at some point in time it will start collapse contract everything in the whole universe into one point super critical mass and boom big bang) the universe is alive again but it has lost energy from all the conversion (it is formed into something that is no use to anything neutron energy) so each time it bangs it is slightly smaller so at some point not enough bang left to really form anything and it all fizzles out

but still means that the first one was massive ......what is that form of energy and shouldn't we be spending trillions of dollars figuring it out so we can produce it for our self (the original form of energy would be more power then anything was have and clean )


----------



## tripleD (Dec 9, 2015)

Energy is neither created nor destroyed which means that energy has always been here, so until we can grasp the concept of eternity we are dead in the water...


----------



## New Age United (Dec 10, 2015)

justugh said:


> for everyone ........i just hurt my head with this maybe u can tell me
> 
> energy can not be created or destroyed only can be converted /transformed into another form
> basic law one of the fundamentals of the universe
> ...


Yes as @tripleD said energy is eternal, transforming but not losing any potential, through form in form and out of form energy is not depleted but remains omnipotent and never exasperated.


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 8, 2016)

justugh said:


> just to help u man
> the one thing everyone agrees on is the old testament is the word of god ..........thanks to the jewish ppl it has been hand copied from dawn the written word ( rabbi from 3500 bc could read a torah written in 2000 ad )
> 
> oh and fun fact the book of enoch was the very first book to be written in first person view .....this did not show up again in written style least 1500 years


: the conducting, supervising, or managing of something; _especially_ : the careful and responsible management of something entrusted to one's care _<stewardship of natural resources> 

That is what we are left with taking care of the planet, Not to be judged, God don't intervene as we are in charge of this planet God Left us with, god has no hate, only love, We are the ones in control of our own destination, Where we go from here is up to us. We hate because that what we are taught, We all have common sense right, I feel no one wants war and everyone want to be free, We were given this planet, our universe is much to large for God to be watching Us all the time we as People need to learn how to stop the Pollution, destroying everything, Using all our resources until there gone and then try something else. WE I Am Yasu Yawee, we need to quit blaming and start shaming, for all of us here are on the same Planet because there is only one here. _


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

I think my god is just the life force that keeps us moving every day. Even though we know we'll all end up in the ground. The thing that tells us it's worth it to love even if you'll get hurt. The thing that you feel after a good cry or while you're smoking. that awareness of your awareness. The thing that tells me even though it'd be easier just to quit, I can't because for some reason existence is important. I usually meet with it during yoga or meditation. Or any one of our many hospital trips. It's everywhere and nowhere. It's limits are the ones I give it because without faith in it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Tom Clarke (Jun 9, 2016)

My god would hv to be the annunaki. The creators of this earth and will return in the future to put us on the correct path. As nibiru comes closer to our earth strange things will start to happen. For more info check out my blog: Area 51 Aliens


----------

